
Homebridge emulates the iOS Homekit API - brudgers
https://github.com/nfarina/homebridge
======
epaulson
So where does the Homekit database for a home live? Is this even a valid
question - is there a single database or does each iOS device maintain its own
database and they sync between themselves?

Semi-related - what does the new AppleTV have to do with Homekit? It
apparently does somehow enable connectivity, though the Siri instance running
on the AppleTV doesn't seem to be able to interact with any local devices.

~~~
gergles
Some state of what devices are available lives on the HomeKit supporting
bridge (in this case on the device you're running HomeBridge on), but the
controlling devices also maintain state as to which devices in the target home
you've paired with.

------
gergles
I've been using Homebridge and Domoticz on an RPi as a home automation
solution (using ZWave for the devices) and it works wonderfully. Being able to
yell out "Hey Siri, turn on the lights" when I walk into my house is great.

(Having Domoticz automatically turn them on when the door sensor triggers is
even greater, but I think it's more impressive to be able to have Siri do it.)

------
g0atbutt
I'm using this to control my Nest thermostat via Siri with a Raspberry Pi. I
used this Homebridge plugin --> [https://www.npmjs.com/package/homebridge-
nest](https://www.npmjs.com/package/homebridge-nest) if anyone else might be
interested in it.

------
adamfeldman
I run Homebridge so I can use Siri with my Samsung SmartThings hub. Works
great.

I use a Raspberry Pi 2 as the server. Due to the NodeJS dependency you need a
more recent ARM instruction set, so RPi v1 does not work.

------
burriko
Been using this for the last few weeks to start/stop Sonos speakers by talking
to Siri on my watch. "Hey Siri, turn off the kitchen speaker." It works really
well.

